# Geo Metro Convertible



## Cobalt (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello, I come from the distant land of ElMoto.net. I was planning a motorcycle conversion until some things got in the way. Almost everyone on ElMoto kept bugging me to come here, so... here I am. Anyway, I'll just post my conversion post on ElMoto:

As many of you may know, I've put the motorcycle conversion project on hold for now. I'm planning on converting a Geo Metro LSi instead. I've decided to take my Metro build off my web log. I just didn't want to taint the forum with a car.







I've never really had a big affinity for cars. I'm more of a hypersport motorcycle person. Almost any kind of transportation will do right now, though. Anyway, here's my idealistic concept image which I modified in GIMP:










Here are some modifications I'm planning:

Body kit from SSGTi Store.
Lowered suspension.
All kinds of other suspension mods.
DIY blue or deep blue paint job (candidate Metro is white.)
New 15" 8 lbs. wheels.
New tires.
Underside cover to reduce drag (maybe Rhino Lined thin aluminium.)
Smoked headlights.
New steering wheel.
Shorter stick for faster shifting.
Aero mirrors.
Electrical components, of course!:
D&D ES-15-6 Motor or AC-15
400 Amp Kelly KD Controller or Curtis AC
Albright Contactor SW-200CW-3
5,000 Amp Cut-Off Switch
Fuse Holder and 400 Amp Fuse
Potbox Throttle with Micro-Switch

Planning on some flooded lead acid batts. Six not including accessory battery. Oh yeah, and I can get a transmission adaptor and coupler for ~$245. My chargers are going to be about $170.

I'm planning on ~$2,000 (my state has a 50% off EV components tax incentive) for all electrical components and $who-knows-how-much for chassis modifications. The donor car is about $600 and I think I'll be able to sell its engines and other goodies for ~$500.

I'll update this as I go. Let me know where there's a gaping hole in my dream.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> D&D ES-15-6 Motor or AC-15
> 400 Amp Kelly KD Controller or Curtis AC
> 
> 
> ...


couple of gaping holes here....

Starting with AC motor; unless you have lots of hills, lots of stop and go traffic, an AC motor with regen just adds a LOT of expense and complexity.

6 FLA won't get you very far or very fast, and certainly not be worthy of the GIMPed exterior. If you want something drivable you need 96volts of FLA for DC. If you want something FUN you need to step up to 120v worth of LiFePO4. 

Good luck getting a good tranny adaptor for under $750, unless you can find a used one from a previous conversion or happen to know a really good machinist who will work for free. Guessing at your driving style, you'll want to retain the clutch rather than wait for syncros.

Your total project parts cost for the electrics + batteries will be a minimum of $8k with FLA, and closer to $12k if you go Li. PLUS GIMP of course.


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 21, 2010)

So optimistic! 

The AC-15, selling for $900. Slightly used, but only slightly. I can get a controller for it for about $700.

I'm aware that the 6 FLA won't get me very far, but I don't need to go more than 20-30 miles. Also, I only need short bursts of highway speeds (around 60.)

I found the coupler and adapter both for $490. And yeah, I want to keep the clutch. I've heard that electric cars are dangerous without. This isn't going to be a racer, though.

I've done the math and I'm seeing maybe $2,500 worst case scenario including donor.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> I'm aware that the 6 FLA won't get me very far, but I don't need to go more than 20-30 miles. Also, I only need short bursts of highway speeds (around 60.)


you won't get 60mph without appropriate motor (like a 8" ) and higher voltage, and matching controller to generate enough HP. To get 20-30 miles range, you should build a system with the capacity for 40 miles at 80% DOD, or you will kill batteries quick.

trust me, by the time you add larger motor, controller, fuses, contactor, charger, dc-dc, etc. etc. etc you will be a lot closer to $8k if you want a roadworthy 60mph car.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Chop top looks good and improves range:




























dtbaker said:


> you won't get 60mph without appropriate motor (like a 8" ) and higher voltage, and matching controller to generate enough HP. To get 20-30 miles range, you should build a system with the capacity for 40 miles at 80% DOD, or you will kill batteries quick.
> 
> trust me, by the time you add larger motor, controller, fuses, contactor, charger, dc-dc, etc. etc. etc you will be a lot closer to $8k if you want a roadworthy 60mph car.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree with DT your whole system design is not big enough for your requirements, motor,controller, battery voltage, (probably ah rating too), and I wouldn't use that cutoff switch for an emergency disconnect-it is only rated for 12 volts- put 72 or more on it and the arc will jump across those contacts and melt the whole switch and who knows what else........
As far as a few _bursts to 60mph _ its not going to be any kind of burst of power- it might take well over a minute to get there (if you could get there)
Take a look at ww.evalbum.com and see what others have built with the same requirements.
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

My friend Ken has a convertible Metro. http://www.evalbum.com/1652 He doesn't check his email on a regular basis but if you drop him a line he will gladly answer any questions about it.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

and you'll note from his garage page that he upgraded to 120v, 18hp motor (which must be a 8") and a curtis 1221 controller for better driving at highway speeds....


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd also take a close look at those body mods, they don't look very aerodynamic. Smooth and simple is probably better, and will save you money.


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 21, 2010)

I checked out my potential donor car yesterday. Turns out it wasn't even a convertible. The bugger lied... I may do a sedan (hard top) Geo Metro conversion instead if I can't find a convertible. Thanks for the replies and advice, by the way.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

This is the nicest (cosmetically) example of a geo metro conversion I know of:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jodfoster/2519403684/

if you google around for "voltrunner" you will find more images.

I am vaguely acquainted with the owner who is a fellow member of SEVA. He used to have a website at voltrunner.com, but it appears the domain name registration has expired.

In addition to the paint job, it has body mods like a belly pan and custom air dam. 

The car has 120V of flooded lead and a Z1K controller. Definitely not a $2000 conversion.


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 21, 2010)

I likely won't be using a convertible. It looks like I'll be using a sedan Metro instead since I can't find any around here. Hatchbacks are plentiful and sedans don't seem very rare. I've begun ordering parts and I'm expecting my controller in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

That's a quick start!

It sure feels nice to hold controller in hand, but it will be several months before you will take it off the shelf again to hook it up. Don't rush, they aren't getting more expensive, and if you make wrong desicion now - you aren't returning the unit.

You have plenty of car metal work to do, starting with stripping. Then motor coupler and adapter.


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, not really a start. I was planning on a car conversion (a Geo Metro, in fact) a couple of years before the motorcycle idea. I've switched back and I'm finally getting things done. I'd say that I'm far from rushing. If anything, I'm procrastinating. Yeah, that works.


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 21, 2010)

I've no clue how I'm going to mount my lead in the front. I've looked at other Metro conversions and they kind of breeze through this part. Can someone give me some pointers? If I did it my way, I'd end up marring the body.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Ken and I have admired the racks on this one: http://envirokarma.org/ev/07.FrontRack.shtml


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll probably use some old bed frames for racks. Thanks for the link, BWH.

I purchased a Delta Q charger and a DC-DC converter. Still lookin' for a donor...


----------

